# N. brichardi + S. petricola: is it possible?



## Als49 (Jul 11, 2014)

I'm getting a new tank 47 x 14 x 19" (120 x 37 x 50 cm) and I wonder if it's possible to keep brichardi and petricola in this tank?
The tank will be planted, along with rocks and drift woods.

I read that brichardi is very aggressive after pairing and especially when breeding.
However I'm curious if petricola can keep their guards, being fry eaters?

I have petricola with multies in my other tank, and the petricola stays alive, although I seldom see them out in the open.
Whenever the petricola swam out, the multies quickly chased them away.


----------



## chopsteeks (Jul 23, 2013)

I have not first hand experience with Petricola but currently have Brichardis with a trio of synodontis eupterus us together. I have Brichardi that recently spawned in a 75 gallon tank. Brichardis are great great parents as they protect their **** very well.

They manage to keep the 3 catfish (4") away from the ****. So based from this experience, I say yes.

FYI.....Brichardis were tearing up a 5" Green Terror, 11" Malawi Eye Biter, a mean 7" female Blue Moorii Dolphin and a 5" Blood Parrot. I used this tank as a timeout and/or fish I had on sale. I have since re-homed/sold/moved these fish before the Brichardis kill them. I did not realize the Brichardis had **** right away.


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

It isn't a situation I would put the petricola in. They are likely to get beaten on pretty good.


----------



## joescaper1 (Feb 14, 2013)

Als49,

Are you looking for something to keep with them? Or are you looking to keep catfish with them?

Joe


----------



## Als49 (Jul 11, 2014)

Thanks for chiming in Chop, Renn & Joe.

I'm looking for some Tangs to keep with brichardi. And I also like how petricola looks like a shark, and its funny swimming.

If it's possible, I imagine I'll be glued to watching this tank: brichardi swimming gracefully with their long tails, and the wiggling of petricola when they're swimming.


----------



## BratmanXj (Feb 11, 2013)

I curently have a 75g with 8 true S. Petrocola, 6 J. Ornatus, 4 T. Temporalis & 6 N. Helianthus (Sunflower Brichardi). The adult petros were introduced to the tank 1st, about 3 weeks later juvinile J. Ornatus & N. Helianthus were introduced. The T. Temporalis were adults and I waited about 4 months before adding them so the other species could catch up in size. So far I have not had an issue, but I also staged the introduction of fish.


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

BratmanXj said:


> I curently have a 75g with 8 true S. Petrocola, 6 J. Ornatus, 4 T. Temporalis & 6 N. Helianthus (Sunflower Brichardi). The adult petros were introduced to the tank 1st, about 3 weeks later juvinile J. Ornatus & N. Helianthus were introduced. The T. Temporalis were adults and I waited about 4 months before adding them so the other species could catch up in size. So far I have not had an issue, but I also staged the introduction of fish.


Which of these fish are breeding?


----------



## BratmanXj (Feb 11, 2013)

Breeding in this tank is not my main priority, it does happen but not often. I have maybe 6 Temporalis fry in the tank hiding in shells. I have had 1 or two Ornatus spawns but fry were lost to predidation. The Helianthus have not paired yet in this tank, these are fry from my wild caught breeding group.


----------

